# my female puppy is humping her toys...



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hello everyone!! My puppy who is now close to three months old has started to hump her toys. Is this kind of behavior normal? Does this mean that I should get her spayed? I'm so confused. I thought only male puppies did the humping. Do any of your girls go around humping things? It's kind of bad because when I take her toy away, she'll just continue on humping the air. lol...what do I do? Any ideas on how to make her stop doing this? It's kind of embarassing. I would really appreciate any feedback! =)


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

Its not uncommon! Although i dont have a female alot of others do and they will be able to tell you more. But i thought i would say sometimes girls are worse for the humping then boys - so no its not unusual!! 

xxxx


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

its definatly NOT uncommon....if your not breeding her (which anything with an est adult size under 5lbs shouldnt even be considered for breeding) then she should be spayed no matter what at about 6 months. humping is a dominance thing (it could also be pleasurable) but usually done as a show of dominance especially in females. its a very natural behaviour and youll find cushions toys and even other dogs can be subject to the humping as she shows them that shes the boss.
theres no real way to stop this behaviour while shes intact...by spaying her when the time comes it should stop or at least not happen as often. but if you dont spay her expect this to happen on a regular basis, she also as she gets older might try and dominante other dogs, which can be dangerous if the other dog is not willing to back down.

however by spaying heryou should "remove the problem"


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

My Sadie humps her bunny almost every night but that's it. She is spayed so I really don't think that spaying will make a big difference, if any at all. I think it's just a dominace thing. I don't think that it's harmful so I just let her do it. It doesn't interfere with the way that she acts towards other dogs/people.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks for all your replies. I just wanted to make sure that my puppy wasn't a total weirdo. I'm going to keep my fingers crossed and hope that the spay will change this behavior, because it's not very pleasant. Thanks again!! =)


----------



## rex&kostya (Aug 13, 2005)

I don't think spaying will make any difference!
My mum's chi does this with her "special friend" and she is spayed. If we don't let her have this toy she cries and carries on wanting it back!


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

I read on here once (don't remember where) that larger stuffed toys can contribute to the problem. If this is the case, you might try removing and replacing with smaller.


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

Wow, I didn't know that the females did that. I read that the female version of mounting is jumping up and placing their hands on another dog's or toy's back and making it look like they wanted to play. That was just a big dominance thing, though.


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

My Mom has a spayed 4 yr old yorkie/chi mix and she has always humped things. She always tried to do it to a persons foot. :roll:


----------



## ChihuaMomma202 (Sep 30, 2005)

My Fiona does that but only to John's arm or her toy bear. I think its fine we just shove her off..lol


----------



## Miellie (Sep 5, 2005)

It's got absolutely nothing to do with sex or anything like that. She is only doing it to demonstrate her dominance. Miellie is also three months now and she does it too. I sometimes gently push her aside or off the toy to establish my dominance! Although I don't know if it helps!


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks for all your replies! She seems to be doing this more often now. She will be three months old in three days, and I guess I was just hoping this behavior would go away once I got her spayed, but I guess not. I will just continue to push her off her toys, but it's really funny because when I push her off her toys, she just humps the air instead. She's a funny girl. Anyways, thanks for all your advice!! =)


----------

